# 2015 Agenda Items



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

montigre said:


> Do any of you guys/girls have a bead on which agenda items were passed at Yankton? Thanks!


The info is out. call your director


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Since my state director is deployed out of country (and per his email, apparently hasn't received a report yet from NFAA) I went looking for this information. 

California Bowmen Hunters and State Archery Association has published a recap of the meeting and status of each Agenda Item in their June newsletter, available online here: http://www.cbhsaa.net/NEWS/06.2015.pdf 

It is a big (13MB) document, so takes a long time to download.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you for posting the link!!


----------

